
A list of public projects on GitHub resisting the Trump administration - daenney
https://github.com/bkeepers/stop-trump
======
drspacemonkey
>In the interest of fostering an open and welcoming environment, we as
contributors and maintainers pledge to making participation in our project and
our community a harassment-free experience for everyone, regardless of age,
body size, disability, ethnicity, gender identity and expression, level of
experience, nationality, personal appearance, race, religion, or sexual
identity and orientation.

For a political effort, I find it odd that their code of conduct doesn't
mention political views in their "harassment-free experience" list. I'm left-
leaning by Canadian standards (which would make me damn near communist by
American standards), and something I find incredibly distressing lately is my
fellow leftists who think that progress can be made by attacking and isolating
people who disagree. Despite the failure of these tactics in the Brexit
referendum and presidential election, people are doubling down.

If you keep labelling people as enemies and pushing them away, it shouldn't be
a surprise when you find yourself standing alone.

~~~
WorldMaker
Sounds like a good idea for a pull request.

